# Video: John Hindhaugh Gives Us an In-Depth Tour of Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While on the ground in Le Mans last week, something special happened. It wasn’t that Audi rebuilt a car from essentially nothing, that they won a hard fought race, or any of the other incredible elements of the race story itself. No, in addition to all of that, we managed to take a trip around the circuit with “Mr. Radio Le Mans”, John Hindaugh.

Anyone familiar with Le Mans knows that John Hindhaugh is likely even more familiar with Le Mans. He’s an expert who can weave a very engaging story, so he was the perfect candidate with whom to get the deep dive on such an old and storied track.

Given the opportunity, we decided to film as much of it as we could. In that time, John showed us everything. From the location of Steve McQueen’s Solar Village production encampment to the spot of the arrow sign in the Porsche Curves where Loic Duval’s R18 e-tron quattro #1 impacted the night before in pre-practice, John took quite a bit of time just ahead of Thursday qualifying in order to give us so much more than the .05 Euro tour.


----------

